# UKC Total Dog question



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

The trial premium will state the requirement. For example, the August trial in La Porte, Indiana has performance only on Friday. The conformation win must be on Saturday.


----------



## Kim S (Oct 31, 2013)

I assume that conformation competition wins from a previous show do not count towards the award. Am I understanding right that the conformation win must be during the same show weekend, and on the specified days?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Both wins must be during the show weekend, normally they are the same show IE show 1 on Saturday or show 2 on Sunday. If they have permission to do it differently the information should be in the premium. Currently only intact dogs can earn official Total Dog titles at regular shows. Juniors can also earn Total Jr titles at regular shows. Alters can earn a Total Dog at Premier or Gateway only at this time and there are a lot of us who aim for them. I was more thrilled when Jazz got her Altered Total Dog at Gateway then when she finished her Altered Grand Champion. My goal is to get a Total Dog at least once on all my UKC show dogs.


----------



## Kim S (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks, all! I get it now.


----------

